# Taika Oyata - Bunkai - Kyusho - All peices of stuff that has been missing - Videos Here!!!



## Makalakumu (Apr 26, 2007)

Naihanchi's brachial plexus strike





 
Oyata Strikes arm points





 
Oyata double strikes and knocks out two people





 
This is Oyata Sensei's Naihanchi Shodan - where the bulk of these techniques are contained.





 
What do you think?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 27, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Naihanchi's brachial plexus strike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My teacher lived in the Hombu of the Zenkoku Ryukyu Kempo Renmei, and got his Nanadan (7th dan) under Taika Oyata and does alot of this stuff very similar still ;-)
Taika is an *amazing* martial artist yes? I have been telling TSD people that forever LOL The missing link is right...
--josh


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 28, 2007)

I will say this for the guy; he's accurate, and all his moves snap out fast, especially in his form. TSD focuses on landing hand and foot together, though, instead of what he does throughout the form, setting his foot and then executing the move. Now that I know what the open hand "slap" thing is for, though, I see a lot more use out of it, I guess. Before, it was just me grabbing my opponent's head before slamming my elbow into it.


----------



## robertmrivers (Apr 28, 2007)

JT

I am sure Hanshi, 10th Degree, Okinawan Grandmaster Taika Seiyu Oyata appreciates your critique of his technique. 

Rob


----------



## Chizikunbo (Apr 28, 2007)

robertmrivers said:


> JT
> 
> I am sure Hanshi, 10th Degree, Okinawan Grandmaster Taika Seiyu Oyata appreciates your critique of his technique.
> 
> Rob


 
Lets not forget 60 years of experience, and inheritor of the Uhugushuku and Wakinaguri family martial arts...and the Uhugushuku family name and seals (true Bushi)...
AMEN Rob Sensei...
--josh


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey, if that's how his style teaches the form, cool. He's probably got slightly different things in his mind than I do when doing the form. I was just pointing out a slight difference between styles. This is the TSD forum, after all.


----------

